

Broccoli: First Beta Release - JavaScript build tool - makepanic
http://www.solitr.com/blog/2014/02/broccoli-first-release/

======
iamstef
First JS build tool I've used, that I have been actually immensely impressed
with. Manages complexity really nicely, and does so that delivers immense
value.

Porting all my projects to it as time permits.

------
joliss
I wrote this, am happy to field questions here.

Can a mod put a more helpful title, with something like "JavaScript build
tool" so people know what it's about?

~~~
makepanic
I updated the title and hope it isn't against the HN submission guidelines.

